# PSE release



## apachehusky (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anybody know who made this release for PSE?. I bought it on ebay, I know that Stuart's Hot Shot release where made for PSE for a while, any information on this fine release will be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fail safe I believe was the manufacturer of these for PSE.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, immediately came to my mind when saw the picture, too. certainly looks like a "failsafe".


----------

